# finding a IT job and getting work permit (EU citizen)



## lonewolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Dear all,

I am a EU citizen currently living in Sweden. I am very much interested in trying out things in Canada in IT sector, specially in Vancouver area which is less cold compared to the big cities in the East coast. But I don't know if it's possible to get some kind of work permit there because of this whole quota based immigration system.

Canada has some youth working holiday programs with EU, but they have an age limit of 30 years old. 

So I'd like to ask for your opinion, on what is the best way to be able to come to Canada and secure a job there that would lead to a work permit. Any thoughts are much appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to find an employer willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire you. It is not easy.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

What do you do in IT?


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> What do you do in IT?


I am a java and web developer. I'm also skilled in linux


----------



## WalterWhite (Jun 20, 2013)

Getting an employer to apply for such permission (Arranged Employment) without even having met you is close to impossible. Also, you would be competing with so many locally talented Java developers.

Unless you have experience in known companies (like the large banks or IT firms) and are certified (Oracle Certified in Java), your chances are slim.

If you do have strong experience OR are well certified, I would suggest applying via linked in, indeed.ca, workopolis, monster.ca and Craigslist.

You could even try applying as a Federal skilled workers under the Computer Programmers category (# 2174) but only 500 applications are accepted for this category which I'm sure has been reached since the program opened up in May 2013. I would wait until next year and hope this category re-opens again next year.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

lonewolf said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a EU citizen currently living in Sweden. I am very much interested in trying out things in Canada in IT sector, specially in Vancouver area which is less cold compared to the big cities in the East coast. But I don't know if it's possible to get some kind of work permit there because of this whole quota based immigration system.
> 
> ...


From your situation, I personally feel that you would be better off going through the student mode. You shall be able to apply for work permit post completion of your course. 
Senior forum members may confirm.


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your responses

I would like to know regarding the student mode, do I need to apply for a full-featured master program or I can register for one course or two at some college, so I can stay there for a couple of months and apply for jobs in the meantime.

Also since I am EU citizen I think I 
Can stay there for up to 6 months as a tourist so maybe I can use this opportunity and apply for jobs during this time, And once I have an offer I can exit Canada and apply for work permit.

Do You think this approach is also feasible? I think just 6 months is rather enough time for applying for several jobs and possibly getting an offer.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lane:


lonewolf said:


> Thanks a lot for your responses
> 
> I would like to know regarding the student mode, do I need to apply for a full-featured master program or I can register for one course or two at some college, so I can stay there for a couple of months and apply for jobs in the meantime.
> 
> ...


You may/can come to Canada as a visitor for up to six months. The actual time allowed solely depends on the Border Control agent. During this time you may seek work and hopefully find an employer willing to apply to Gov't for permission to hire from outside the country (called a LMO). If authorized you can take the permission and job offer and apply for a Temporary Work Permit, usually granted for two years.


----------

